# a cărui - acord



## vincix

Cum se face acordul la genitiv în următorul caz:


> Oamenii *ai* căror *cai și mașină* au fost vândute.
> Oamenii *ai* căror *cai și mașini* au fost vândute.
> Oamenii *ai* căror *mașini și cai* au fost vândute.
> Oamenii *ai* căror *mașină și cai* au fost vândute.


Este vorba de un subiect compus.

Care e regula? Se ia prin proximitate? Sau poate se folosește automat forma de masculin plural, chiar dacă avem și un substantiv la plural, feminin?


----------



## farscape

Dacă ne gândim că acordul trebuie făcut încrucișat, poate că ar fi bine să scriem explicit:

Oamenii ale căror mașini și ai căror cai...

Mă-ntreb dacă fraza se termină după _vânduți_ (aha, altă problemă acum, vânduți/vândute) probabil că nu, deci subiectul s-ar putea să fie totuși _oamenii_.

later,
f.


----------



## vincix

Propozițiile le-am inventat eu. Da, nu sunt terminate, pentru că trebuie să existe un predicat pentru subiectul „oamenii”, dar sigur, mă interesa acordul ăsta în genitiv. Știu că acordul se face încrucișat, într-adevăr, dar mă întreb, româna nu este destul de flexibilă pentru a folosi subiect multiplu (cred că-i „multiplu”, nu „compus” cum spusesem) în cazul ăsta? Dacă despart subiecții, așa cum ai sugerat, firește, lucrurile se simplifică. Dar tocmai problema asta mă interesa 

Și într-adevăr, când le-am scris, nici nu m-am gândit la acordul cu participiu - l-am luat așa de-a gata. Cred că daca cineva mă întreba dacă se face acordul ăsta în română, îi spuneam automat „nu”, uitând de diateza pasivă! Așadar „mașina și caii au fost vânduți”? Se face acord proxim sau se folosește automat pluralul masculinului? Văd că tu ai mers pe varianta pluralului masculin automat, sau poate te-ai gândit numai la „cai”.
„Frații și suroriile mele sunt uimiți?”  Parcă-s beteag...


----------



## irinet

Bună,

1. Dat fiind că subiectul propus este unul complex, privind _acordul articolului posesiv cu un element determinat (substantiv/pronume sau chiar un grup nominal omogen/neomogen_, cum e cazul exemplelor oferite de Vincix_) _vă ofer spre lecturare următorul link:

http://limbaromana.md/index.php?go=articole&printversion=1&n=2399

2. Pentru întrebarea ridicată de Farscape, _acordul subiectului multiplu cu numele predicativ_, un răspuns imediat îl găsiți aici:

http://www.scientia.ro/homo-humanus...numelui-predicativ-cu-subiectul-multiplu.html


----------



## vincix

Citind momentan numai al doilea link, am văzut un comentariu nu neinteresant:
„sacul si sacosa sunt rupte, deci baiatul si fata sunt frumoase?” 

Altfel regula pare destul de logică și într-adevăr, până la urmă femininul plural pare să fie soluția aleasă și în mod natural de vorbitorii nativi.

Urmează să citesc și celălalt link.


----------



## irinet

vincix said:


> Citind momentan numai al doilea link, am văzut un comentariu nu neinteresant:
> „sacul si sacosa sunt rupte, deci baiatul si fata sunt frumoase?”
> 
> Altfel regula pare destul de logică și într-adevăr, până la urmă femininul plural pare să fie soluția aleasă și în mod natural de vorbitorii nativi.
> 
> Urmează să citesc și celălalt link.



(_Off topic comment removed by moderator_)

a)'Sacul +sacoşa' = substantive ce denumesc lucruri.

b) Exemplul tău se referă la _persoane, deci pluralul ales corect va fi  cu genul masculin, adică exact invers cazului a).
...*Ceea ce mă deranjează acum pe mine, fiindcă înțeleg că ar fi o 'discriminare' prea evidentā încurajată de gramatică, nu? 

Prin urmare, întrebarea imediat următoare ar fi: după ce alte criterii alegem genul când subiectul multiplu diferă şi, oricum, *vorbitorul habar nu are de preferința genurilor, ci mai degrabă am vorbi de *o* *intuiție ancestrală *(important - 'masculin' versus neimportant - 'feminin') *a lor?
*_
Oricum e o întrebare retorică.


----------



## vincix

irinet said:


> Dar cine te grăbeşte atât de tare, încât te împiedică să şi înțelegi ceea ce citeşti?Oricum e o întrebare retorică.


Mulțumesc de explicație. Și mie mi se pare „logic” pluralul de masculin în cazul persoanelor. Deci comentariul respectivului e rezonabil.

În privința alegerii masculinului pentru a exprima un soi de neutru sau a exprima ambele sexe, așa stau lucrurile pur și simplu. De exemplu dacă ai 999 de surori și un frate, atunci sunt _ei_, nu _ele_. Poți da explicații socio-antropologice, că societatea a fost tot timpul patriarhală etc. În română nu mi se pare atât de mare problema cât e în engleză, de exemplu, unde genul gramatical e irelevant. La fel, și eu mă simt ofensat că „persoană” este la feminin  Persoană poate fi oricine! Și în cazul subiectului compus cu lucruri de ambele genuri, de ce nu se alege pluralul masculin?! etc.


----------



## farscape

irinet said:


> http://limbaromana.md/index.php?go=articole&printversion=1&n=2399
> ....
> http://www.scientia.ro/homo-humanus...numelui-predicativ-cu-subiectul-multiplu.html



Două linkuri nemaipomenite, _irinet_, fifty points for the Gryffindor. O să le adaug la resurse.

Mulțumim pentru lămuriri 
f.


----------

